# Como mejorar los bajos en la salida de un amplificador.



## lucatronic (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un amplificador cuyos bajos deseo mejorar. Adjunto el esquema del amplificador.
Me gustaría saber si puedo lograr esto cambiendo simplemente los capacitores de 3300uF que estan senhalados en el esquema por otros de mayor capacidad, por ejemplo 4700uF.

Entiendo que los capacitores actúan como filtros dejando pasar las senhales bajas y atenuando las altas.

Me gustaria saber que efecto podria producir en el sonido realizando dicho cambio.

Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 8, 2012)

La pregunta es algo... como diría, es claro que aumentando lo capacidad de los filtros de la fuente puedes mejor algo la eficiencia del equipo, pero no siempre es problema de los condensadores de la fuente, puede ser tambien la corriente de la fuente.
Puedes especificar si la deficiencia que sientes en los bajos es a baja potencia o a alta potencia, a que impedancia sucede, con uno o con dos bafles.



El circuito que estas mostrando, trabaja a un cierto voltaje, también hay otros detalles como si trabajas gama completa o con crossover, la marca y referencia del amplificador o si es fabricado por ti mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> La pregunta es algo... como diría, es claro que aumentando lo capacidad de los filtros de la fuente puedes mejor algo la eficiencia del equipo,....



*Ojo* que esos capacitores *NO* solo son filtros de la fuente, sino también acople de parlante.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 8, 2012)

Viendo bien tu circuito, esta muy elaborado, y con ver los transistores de potencia y los voltajes de los condensadores de 3300uF(suponiendo que el voltaje sea cercano a los +-100v), estamos hablando de un amplificador que está por el orden de los 200W rms o superior a 8Ω.

Y como el Hombre de Negro los condensadores son de acople, cuidado

Cuidado no habia analizado el circuito es de un amplificador Behringer a500 es mejor dejarlo así

Busca por otro lado, Gracias Fogonazo

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/A500.aspx

por favor dejalo así, si quieres mejorar sus bajos es mejor que elijas otro amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2012)

Yo tengo una duda existencial, mas bien muchas, pero la referida a este tema es: 
_*¿ Probaste otro amplificador sobre los mismos parlantes con la misma salida del previo ?*_


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 8, 2012)

Fogonazo?
Este es un amplificador del tipo tierra flotante como decían en mi pueblo?



Yo si he probado este amplificador, el A500 de behringer es de muy buen sonido, baja distorsión pero tiene por catálogo 125W RMS  a 8Ω, es un buen amplificador casero y bonito además, pero no lo recomiendo para trabajo pesado

http://www.behringer.com/assets/A500_P0217_M_ES.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Fogonazo?
> Este es un amplificador del tipo tierra flotante como decían en mi pueblo?...



No exactamente, tierra flotante se dice cuando GND de audio y chassis *NO* son lo mismo, se emplea para evitar bucles de tierra, re-alimentaciones a través de la resistencia eléctrica del propio chasis.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 8, 2012)

lo comparé con el Pioneer A9 y que te digo... en los 80´s las especificaciones eran otra cosa
http://www.hifiengine.com/library/Pioneer/A-9.shtml

Muchas Gracias como siempre fogonazo,


----------



## lucatronic (Nov 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Como lo dijo nasaserna el circuito es de un amplificador Behringer a500, el mismo no tiene problemas de sonido, solo quiero mejorar los bajos, es decir, que tenga mas golpe, que suene menos seco. No creo que la potencia de los bajos aumente (creo), aumentando la capacidad de los capacitores. La pregunta es si puedo lograr lo dicho anteriormente cambiando los capacitores, o es mejor dejarlo así y conformarme con el sonido actual.


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 8, 2012)

Como dijo el sabio Mr. Fogonazo ... antes que modificar el ampli , o pones un refuerzo de graves en el preamplificador , O CAMBIAS LOS BAFFLES POR OTROS MAS BOOMING , no hace falta que sean buenos para lograr eso que queres , es mas caracteristico de los parlantes que del ampli.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 8, 2012)

Siento discrepar con vosotros, pero os voy a explicar por lo que creo que sí mejorarán los graves:
La configuración de los finales de salida (curiosa cuanto menos ) funciona de la siguiente forma: durante el semiciclo positivo de la señal, la unión colector-emisor de T11 y T12 conduce descargando el condensador C9 sobre el cono y produciendo su desplazamiento, el camino de la tensión sería el siguiente, colector de los transistores a masa , unión-colector-emiror de los finales se abre de acuerdo con la señal de excitación de la base, condensador electrolítico mencionado, que es la fuente de corriente y está cargado se descarga sobre el  cono del altavoz y éste cierra el circuito con masa.
Durante el semiciclo negativo sucede lo mismo con T9 y T10 en serie con C8, el cono del altavoz y todo a masa por el circuito descrito, pero al ser la polatzación negativa, el cono se desplaza en sentido contrario.
Con el paso del tiempo el ácido de los electrolíticos pierde sus propiedades, así como los fabricantes, por abaratar costes infradimensionan las fuentes (trafos y grandes electrolíticos, lo más caro del equipo).
Esto es especialmente manifiesto en los graves, que suponen una gran excursión del cono del woofer para desplazar una gran cantidad de aire.
No es descabellado afirmar que un amplificador es tan bueno como lo es su alimentación (  principio de Lavoisier La energía ni se crea ni se destruye, se transforma ).
Yo pondía esos condensadores de 6800 microfaradios, en la fuente, si alimenta a los dos canales 20000 microfaradios por rama, así como unos cables de sección considerable ( estos valores que te pueden parecer exagerados son los típicos de los magníficos circutos de elektor, por ejemplo).
Por supuesto, antes de realizar una inversión tan grande, que otros compañeros confirmen mi teoría, pero creo que éste tipo de amplificador, por la configuración de sus finales, necesita una gran reserva de energía, especialmente manifestada en los graves.
Recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2012)

Mirando el diagrama veo que con esos dos capacitores hacen un 0 V flotante para el parlante. 

- Primera pregunta ¿ Por que no se tomaron del cero de la fuente ?  Respuesta probable : Con ese método me olvido de la simetría del amplificador , así haya 10 Vdc en esa salida , el parlante ni se entera. 

- Segunda pregunta ¿ Por que no utilizaron *un único capacitor de salida* ?  Probable respuesta : El capacitor debería ser de cerca de 200 Vdc  .

Yo los reemplazaría por dos de 4.700 uF x 100 Vdc 

Saludos 

.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactamente que preamplificador le tienes al equipo, y que bafles le tienes conectados o por lo menos las especificaciones de los bafles, Porque como dice el hombre del Arco y las Flechas Dan AntonioA; tu problema puede ser mas de los bafles y o la ecualización que del amplificador en sí.
pues 125w rms a 8Ω y unos picos de 300w a 4Ω con 0.01% de distorsión armónica es mas que suficiente para dar unos muy buenos bajos en una sala de una casa normal.

y como como nuestros dos Grandes Compañeros(El Hombre de Negro y el Arquero), con unos buenos bafles no te cansaras de el buen sonido y le harás justicia a un buen amplificador.



Como último recurso modificar el Amplificador y este modelo es muy reciente como para decir que los condensadores estan fallando pero caos se han visto.


----------



## lucatronic (Nov 10, 2012)

Gracias por el interes que le dan a este tema.

Y una última pregunta.. suponiendo que la Vcc sea +-54 (aun no lo he medido), de cuantos voltios debe ser como mínimo mi capacitor?, debe ser simplemente mayor a 54?, o debe ser mayor a 54*(raiz de 2)?.

Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2012)

64 Vdc como mínimo !


----------

